# Need some ideas for crushed tomatoes



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 2 number 10 cans of crushed tomatoes I need to use. I have already made plenty of catsup and bbq sauce and can't think of anything else to make with them. Any ideas? We don't use enough taco sauce or enchilada sauce to bother making them.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Pizza sauce?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We make and can something we call "tomato starter". It's usually just crushed tomatoes mixed with onion, garlic, green peppers, garlic, salt and pepper. We use it in a lot different dishes which can be seasoned to suit the meal. Sometimes as is and some times using our immersion blender. We use tomato starter for chili, tacos, goulash, beef stew, marinara sauce, hamburger soup, tomato soup, cocktail meatballs, etc., etc.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Soup!
Make cream of tomato soup.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Rotel tomatoes, spaghetti sauce, hot sauce, manwich sauce or dehydrate to use in sauces later on or make a seasoning by making into a powder. I like to add in a little tomato powder in my dry beans, greens & green beans.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Run it through a blender and drink it. I home can thick tomato juice. It's great to drink/eat with a pizza. Pour it over a piece of tough meat and cook in a crock pot for tender beef.


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

run it through a blender and dehydrate


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

All of the above or tomato jam.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Those are all great ideas. Thanks to everyone. Since I use so much tomato powder I am leaning toward that. You can make anything from it.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Yep. I'd dehydrate it and grind it up. I made tomato jelly out of blended and added red pepper flakes. It is good over cream cheese for a dip. Pairing with jalapeno jelly for that red and green Christmas look. Great gifts, by the way.


----------

